# No more fairy liquid for me!



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

Ive always been a washing up liquid with sponge followed by Mer on an old pair of socks kinda guy, but now I want to do things right so I have a few questions that I hope you guys can help me with 

My shopping list so far is;

Meguiars Gold class shampoo and conditioner
Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic

How does that look?

Also, I need a shampooing mitt, cloths for drying, cloths for the polish and cloths for the wax. I also need a recommendation for a claybar if you wouldn't mind taking the time out to point me in the right direction....maybe even linking to your recommendations if you want to be ultra helpful. Would be handy if I could get the majority of the stuff from the same place too.

Another thing I was wondering about. Im assuming that the Gold shampoo followed by the claybar will get rid of any wax that might still be on the motor ready for my TLC. Thats cool but what do you guys use for your weekly quick wash? Would the Gold Shampoo wash all my hard work waxing the week before off?

Thanks in advance for you help 

Cheers

mac


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

mac_mac said:


> Thats cool but what do you guys use for your weekly quick wash? Would the Gold Shampoo wash all my hard work waxing the week before off?
> 
> Thanks in advance for you help
> 
> ...


 wash the car with johnsons baby bath  think most guys on here use it,


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've just order the Meguiars 3 step deep crystal products from theultimatefinish.co.uk, along with applicator pads, microfibre mitt and cloths - that along with the shampoo, I THINK is all you would need. Oh,as well as 2 buckets! :lol:

The 3 bottles (£8 each) are - paint cleaner - polish - carnuba wax.

I've not used them yet - tho I have used Meguiars products in the past and have been happy with the results. They also get a good write up on detailing worlds website.

I hope this helps - Im new to all this detailing malarkey and posted something similar yesterday, might be worth a look at that too!

Saj


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

My previous post asking for recommendations.....

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=127583&p=1328690#p1328690


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Sajester!

3 step is a very good set of products! not the easiest to work with by hand, as its 3 long hard rounds of polish on and off by hand, but the results from these 3 products alone are fantastic... Here are some shots from my first attempt by hand (16 hours total work)!


















































I now own a Meguairs G220 Dual Action Polisher, and after a clay, 3 step and then a hard wax I get a better result in about half the time, but that is due to the application with the G220...


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice one amiTT!

I'll see how i get on with doing it by hand - but from what you say, it looks like the polisher could be geting added to my Christmas wishlist!! :lol:

Saj


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi mate,
the products you have are a great choice when you consider the cost/quality/result/ease of use.
Mix the gold class correctly and it wont strip the wax.
I have used various sites to buy stuff, I think i used motorgeeks for Pinnicle clay as reommended by Dave the detail guru on here.
Get yourself some decent microfibre cloths for drying/buffing. I found a multi pack from Costco to be good value and decent quality. Always do a cd test, if a cloth doesnt scratch a cd surface then it wont mark your paint work :wink:

Have a look at detailingworld but dont get carried away buying products! For instance, one of the guys on there tested a silverline da sander as an alternative to the megs 220/ porter cable. He got great results with it as did many others, so for £22 I have ordered one myself, cheap way to break myself in 

Oh as a thought, if you are going to wash,clay,wash,polish,wax your first wash could be fairy liquid to strip any coating before the clay.

Simon


----------



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

redsi72 said:


> Oh as a thought, if you are going to wash,clay,wash,polish,wax your first wash could be fairy liquid to strip any coating before the clay.
> 
> Simon


Really? So its best to use fairy liquid whenever im planning on going the whole hog to strip the car back as far as possible?

Cheers

mac


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I wouldnt use fairy liquid, clay will remove previous layers of wax etc.

If youre going to go down the route of spending a day with the car getting it as good as you can it might be worth adding some clay to your shopping list. Clay will remove stubborn deposits that cleaner / polish wont. The meguiars clay isnt bad stuff but there is better stuff out there, it is however the only stuff I know that you can pick up off the shelf from halfrauds.

Wash, rinse, clay, wash, rinse, dry, polish and wax.


----------

